# Surf Fishing in April?



## ssstw1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I will be in Florida in Jensen Beach in April. What would I expect to find in the surf that time of year?

Any suggestions on specific bait, rigs, tackle shops, bait sources, etc. would be greatly appreciated.

I know April is a ways away but just returned from a week surf fishing in NC and anxious for the next trip!

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pompano double drop rig with sand fleas or clams is your best bet.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

If your looking for pain and humiliation,the blacktip and spinner shark migration will be around that time frame. Right there in 4-5ft of water so don't wade in water over 6" deep.


----------



## ssstw1 (Jul 19, 2010)

What do you suggest using for rig bait for the sharks? I do not want to catch huge sharks, but like to catch up to 4 feet or so for fun with the kids... I will not have another adult with me to wrestle them in...

Thanks!


----------



## Xi Bowhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

ssstw1 said:


> What do you suggest using for rig bait for the sharks? I do not want to catch huge sharks, but like to catch up to 4 feet or so for fun with the kids... I will not have another adult with me to wrestle them in...
> 
> Thanks!


Use Bluefish or Bonito for bait.


----------

